# Don't buy cheap extending brush.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Idiot that I am, I succumbed once again to the stingy side of my nature and bought a ten quid extending brush for cleaning the van - you know the sort that fits on a hose and delivers a constant stream of water.

The only thing mine is delivering at the moment is a constant stream of abuse, from me!! It's total crap, and fell apart before I even got on the roof of the van - TWICE!!

I'm currently waiting for the five-minute araldite to set before trying again, and wishing I had spent the twenty quid for a decent one from Halfords.

These ten quid jobs seem to be appearing everywhere just now. My advice would be to leave them where they are!!

Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

My £5.75 one from JTFwholesale is still fine after 2 years :lol: :lol: 

touchwood

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> My £5.75 one from JTFwholesale is still fine after 2 years :lol: :lol:
> 
> touchwood
> 
> Geoff


The words "_wound_" and "_salt_" spring to mind Geoff, though I'm sure you didn't mean it that way.     

Will try again in a minute. The bloody thing will probably fall apart somewhere else, and if it does I shall take it down the shed and give it a taste of the bandsaw - just for spite!!! :evil: :evil:

Cheers

P.S. I'm already wet through - good job it's a lovely warm day.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Must be the luck of the draw. We bought one last year for £4.99 from our local 'Roys' - still working well.

We even bought another one when we saw they had them in again this year.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

We reccomend the Wash Brushes sold under the 'Quest' name. Well worth it, we've sold many of them, with no issues past, present, and hopefully not in the future.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Nothing malicious intended Dave  

Geoff


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Idiot that I am, I succumbed once again to the stingy side of my nature and bought a ten quid extending brush for cleaning the van - you know the sort that fits on a hose and delivers a constant stream of water.
> 
> The only thing mine is delivering at the moment is a constant stream of abuse, from me!! It's total crap, and fell apart before I even got on the roof of the van - TWICE!!
> 
> ...


Fear not! you are not alone! My one is held together at a medium length with yellow pvc tape! works much better than before now!

Cheers Matt :lol:  8O :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mat7 said:


> Fear not! you are not alone! My one is held together at a medium length with yellow pvc tape! works much better than before now!
> Cheers Matt :lol:  8O :lol:


No probs *Geoff*. Knew there was no malice intended - I'm quite difficult to upset anyway!! Those of us with a bloodstream of 50% Laphroaig understand each other perfectly.  

*Matt *- the bloody thing leaked like a sieve in both the other threaded parts, so a bit more araldite when it's dry and it will be as good as yours!   

See new thread for good and bad news - "_Son of Scuttlegate_".

Cheers


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Slightly different .... mine covers ME in more water than the van, so I have just bought a hairdressing cape from B & M for 99p. It is a cape that covers my WHOLE BODY (stick your head up through it) so now the only things that get wet are my boots when the water runs down it to the floor.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I think we have the same brush as Zeb, get a shower everytime we wash the van, dont mind as much in this heat but in winter bbbrrrrrrrrr !!!! :lol: 

Anne


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

I paid £5 for mine leaked where the hose pipe clicked on then that bit fell off so it taped it and it fell off again so I dont use it on the hose, works well but be careful I knocked the end off my door hold back thing £1.95 to replace, HA


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Dave

Unfortunately, we paid £10 for ours too..................BUT IT'S GREAT!


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

WASH???????? - There's posh! :roll:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Wash brush*

Greetings,

I got one of the expensive ones from Brownhills, the base near the hose connector broke of after a month, they did not want to know.

Got a £9 one from a show and the hose connector keeps falling off, so now just use the brush in a bowl of water and the hose to rinse off.


----------

